# Biggest ramp and jump for me (pics)



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*OK be kind.*

This is the largest jump I've hit and this was day two. We hit it about 10 times last nite but I was still scared and scrubbed a lot of speed so it wasn't really a jump, just riding off the lip. But it gave me a good idea of the speed needed to hit it today. I carried much better speed, just need to concentrate on my take off more. Still need to get better launch control and quite my upper body, and stacked over the board better. I now see my errors and can correct them. STILL, I didn't wipe/wash out and I didn't get hurt and had a blast doing it.

More practice coming, as I have studied the video's now to put into real life.

Here is the jump:











Here is me getting a little off balance, I thought I was stacked haaha guess not:










-Slyder


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

Keep at it Slyder! Everyone started there, people like Travis Rice didn't always start out doing double corks over 80 foot kickers! Quite frankly I used to crap my pants to the thought of a jump that size. Next thing you know you'll be nailing 3's on that like nothing. Props for the banana too, can't get enough of mine haha.

For my personal tips. I used to hate grabs, I imagined straight jumps to be harder with them. But they actually help me not rotate 90 degrees like I want too, great for learning! Other then that, keep up the good work! Good luck with whatever else you decide to throw down, and happy shredding


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

ha about the same size for me. Thats bigger than the biggest jump where I go. Good thing I snowboard 90% rails :laugh:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

So you cleared the knuckle on that jump or you just landed farther off the ramp?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

You're ahead of me! I'd love to get at that jump. It looks like what Snowolf describes as a "step-up". There's one small jump on Seymour, then the next one up is bigger than yours, so I'm kind of wondering what I'm gonna do.

Anyway, keep posting. There are those of us who want to follow along, in every sense.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome dude, keep at it. I want to get a little more comfortable riding then to the park it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShortAssassin (Dec 16, 2007)

I 100% agree with using grabs to maintain your stability in the air. On all of my straight airs I grab the middle of my toe edge with my back hand (idk what the technical name for the grab is). One of my initial issues with jumps was that I'd tend to be leaning back as I went off the jump, resulting with my landing on my ass. Doing the grab keeps me centered over my board and gives me a lot more confidence on my straight airs.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the props gang. I am starting slow even though this is a large jump for me. My 1st few rides were just slow enough for me to get over the lip:laugh:
I started to add more speed but still only landing a few feet from the lip.
I think this is called a table top jump, no gap so it is fairly safe even though it is large.

I did try some grabs but as others have pointed out I was leaning to far over the edge of my board and I washed out, painlessly thank goodness.

I need to control my back, bring legs up and arms still other than a grab. I was doing indy's last year but I might be trying to hard here, or pschyed out, but I"m taking it slow and trying new things.
I rode my 1st rail Thursday and then, same night, did an ollie onto a rail. Got me stoked even though the ollie went well, I almost stalled it on the rail I was going so slow , getting there and the speed did increase as the night progressed.

I'll keep this thread posted with pics and info, please add pics of your beginner/learning jumps or even you advanced guys giving us newer riders something to strive for.
-Slyder


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

So not past the knuckle but that is where we all start at. The first time you make it past the knuckle will be an amazing and scary expirience. When grabbing remember to bring the board up, not reach down for it.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Dec 16, 2007)

For when you do start clearing the knuckle and landing on the downhill one thing that always caused me to wipe out was trying to check my speed too quickly or aggressively. You'll probably be going faster than you're comfortable with so your reaction will be to immediately speed check or try to stop. If you just ride it out a little before trying to stop you'll give yourself time to regain some balance after having just landed.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

john doe said:


> So not past the knuckle but that is where we all start at. The first time you make it past the knuckle will be an amazing and scary expirience. When grabbing remember to bring the board up, not reach down for it.


big tip for rails more speed means less balance is required, unless your hitting kinkers.


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

more speed the better. it'll feel too fast but it's the right move. Much better to land past the knuckle than on it. Try also ollieing - popping the back of your tail rigght befhore take off should get you higher up. 

that jump isn't that high from what it seems but just very long. need some good speed.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> At your stage of hitting jumps, it would be nice if your park crew would put two ramps on that table top. One like this that pops a rider high and a shallower one that gives the rider more distance without so much height. I find that I can go a lot faster and "bigger" on jumps that have the option for a flatter trajectory. I am no comfortable being really high off of the ground and this has less to do with my lack of riding ability than it does with a lifelong fear of heights (unless in a plane).


THat's where I am too - it's not that I don't like being high off the ground, rather I do not like the feeling of getting tossed in the air; those big wedges really throw you - most parks around me have the two-stage wedge so I can take the lower trajectory and I'm much more comfortable hitting that at speed and clearing the jump.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Until you get enough air to land on the downhill part of the jump, hitting that jump is going to be a little awkward since your landing on a flat. When your able to land riding downhill, it keeps your inertia moving so your landing will be really smooth compared with dropping on a flat which causes most of your inertia to stop and instead stresses your muscles. 

Make sure not to get too much air and clear the downhill though! I did that once on a jump that size and it was not fun... The impact was too much so I washed out and slammed my hip pretty hard.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Make sure not to get too much air and clear the downhill though! I did that once on a jump that size and it was not fun... The impact was too much so I washed out and slammed my hip pretty hard.


Overshot the landing last March came down on the flat same thing - hit my ass/hip so hard it knocked me out cold for about 30-45 seconds. When I came to of course I rode to the bottom of the run but don't remember any of that and I was talking complete nonsense. It really rung my bell... I think there's a video of it somewhere around here...

My whole right ass & hip were bruised badly and it was hard to walk for a few days. Rough. I'm still trying to shake off the "fear" that jump put in my brain last year. Not fun.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Make sure not to get too much air and clear the downhill though! I did that once on a jump that size and it was not fun... The impact was too much so I washed out and slammed my hip pretty hard.


My knee hit me in my eye and i saw sideways for a good 30 min


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I would look at night vision goggles if that first pic is anything to go by! 

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## amagus (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm almost at the same point in my progression, though the jumps I'm trying are a bit smaller. I've gotten to the point where I can almost completely clear the tabletop, just kissing off the end of it before hitting downward slope (with a split second whoa feeling in between as I hit the downward transition). 

The thing is, I've wiped hard every time I've actually hit the downward slope on the landing. It seems to happen so fast I'm not even sure how I'm landing, but I do end up eating snow with my face when it happens. I can only describe the feeling as it seems my body is expecting that it should have already landed at a certain point but the ground is continuing to fall away from me so that is screwing up my brain somehow. The wipe outs of course put the fear of the jump back in me so I end up back to tabletop landings again until I build up enough courage for the next wipeout. 

I'll have to try the faux toe side grab suggestion, but I'm hoping at some point things start to "slow" down through repetition and I can actually maybe start to become more aware of what I'm doing while I'm in the air. Also, is landing on the tabletop all the time actually counterproductive to learning since it's a bit different than landing on the downward slope? Glad I discovered this site btw.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

amagus said:


> I'm almost at the same point in my progression...The thing is, I've wiped hard every time I've actually hit the downward slope on the landing. It seems to happen so fast I'm not even sure how I'm landing, but I do end up eating snow with my face when it happens.


Like this?

YouTube - RJ's faceplant

See this was obviously off-balanced and although he didn't make it to the knuckle, when you describe what's happening to you this is what came to mind immediately.



amagus said:


> I'll have to try the faux toe side grab suggestion, but I'm hoping at some point things start to "slow" down through repetition and I can actually maybe start to become more aware of what I'm doing while I'm in the air. Also, is landing on the tabletop all the time actually counterproductive to learning since it's a bit different than landing on the downward slope? Glad I discovered this site btw.


If you're landing on your face every time then most likely you're going off the lip off-balanced. Anther possibility is that you're catching an edge as soon as you land, so you're landing off-balanced. I think this is less-likely of the two. In any event When you go off the jump bring your knees _up_ towards your chest don't straigten out right away; focus on staying balanced and centered above your board when you approach the lip and go for the landing.


----------



## amagus (Jan 3, 2011)

david_z said:


> Like this?
> 
> YouTube - RJ's faceplant
> 
> See this was obviously off-balanced and although he didn't make it to the knuckle, when you describe what's happening to you this is what came to mind immediately.


Haha you know I can't rule out that that is what is happening to me. I wish I could see myself to see what is happening.



> If you're landing on your face every time then most likely you're going off the lip off-balanced. Anther possibility is that you're catching an edge as soon as you land, so you're landing off-balanced. I think this is less-likely of the two. In any event When you go off the jump bring your knees _up_ towards your chest don't straigten out right away; focus on staying balanced and centered above your board when you approach the lip and go for the landing.


I seem to be landing on the tabletop ok, so if I'm off balance at launch, I'm wondering if I subconsciously freaking out a little by the increase speed needed to clear the tabletop which is affecting my launch. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Well I'm getting more comfortable and trying to work on my form.

YouTube - M4H02018

I know I need a little more speed and keep my arm still, but getting there.
Not trying to pop so forcefully has helped quite-a-bit


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

slyder said:


> Well I'm getting more comfortable and trying to work on my form.
> 
> YouTube - M4H02018
> 
> ...


you look uncomfortable. why don't you try being more aggressive toward the jump (and ollie). also... did you end up landing on the hump?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

No I"m not at the ollie point yet. I toned down my pop and am just doing a smooth pop off. I did land on the down ramp, not the knuckle.
I know I still have a lot to work on, baby steps.
I still have a little forward lean, and I'm trying to correct that.
When I watch the video and from riding it it sure seemed like I was going much faster than what it appeared. Like I said I need more speed. It felt like I pulled my knees up but I may need to tuck some more.
Keep that back arm a little more still front arm seemed good.
Keep shoulders stacked over board a little more, better than it was.

I actually was going to try a grab a few times but I didn't want to push it.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

That looked like an "oh shit " jump if I've ever seen one. The only problems I see is the nervousness on the approach and turning your shoulders forward. If you look at that frame there your left hand is past your toe edge and your right hand is way past your heel edge. Both of those will be fixed by simply getting used to jumping.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

hahaha, not an oh shit moment, but a what am I doingm moment.... lol

Yes I am still getting comfortable and your correct once I get my shoulders more squared I think I'll be good. I did have some better jumps this is the one that the pic was of. But then again, if I had a pic of those who knows what I was doing wrong.

My lower body looks great though


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The other small thing you did was not match the angle of the landing. You had to straiten your right leg to get the board to land flat on the snow. Once again that seems to just be from being nervous about making it past the knuckle.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Good job man! Keep up the hard work


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

slyder said:


> Well I'm getting more comfortable and trying to work on my form.
> 
> YouTube - M4H02018
> 
> ...


Too many setup turns. You're causing yourself to over think the jump and with all those turns, making it hard to setup properly flat based. You're also in the backseat too far as you head up the ramp. Try getting a little lower and staying centered. You don't have to pop off of a lip like that but you can once your get more comfortable. The backseat is killing you. You had to compensate for the takeoff by throwing your body forward in the air. That's why your trailing arm pushed out like you were trying to shove yourself forward.

Take a step back and find some rollers to ollie off of. Once you get more comfortable with that pop you'll be better suited to handle table tops.

It all comes wth time. Don't be afraid to take a step back now and then so you can make two steps forward.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Great tips, I will concentrate on this.
Unforutnately our hill only has very small side hits or these. So I am kinda force to learn on the bigger jumps.
The setup turns were more speed controll. I know I should just find a spot and drop straight but that hasn't worked either.
I will try to keep the speed checks down as I do need more speed and as you and snowolf have pointed out, leaning into the ramp a little more, gonna work on that this Saturday.

Thanks all, slowly getting there


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Instead of checking the whole way down just ride normal then a stop few turns above your straight line point. From there, point it (this should give you enough room for a correction or two as needed).

That jumps isn't so hateful if you knuckle it. Change your stop point higher and higher as you need to. Really would want to get comfortable riding straight at the jump and judging what speed you actually need. This will allow you to focus more on eliminating your body's natural "fear lean".

The biggest key to jumps i've learned is to come in loose and light on your feet. The more you tense up in anticipation of the ramp, the more likely you are to lean.

In all though it looks good. Keep at it!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dude forget what everyone else is telling you go big or go home!!!! Take that backward lean and just keep it going all the way around till you have a flip!!! Thats how all the cool steezy kids do it!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Our jump line is usually long and there is a lift that feeds the jumps too. Well you guess it, we get a lot of people cutting into your line as you are coming down. If I stopped and dropped in it wouldn't be good. 
I was going to try this but on crowded days, which this was, it's very hard.
I stopped my turns at the point I thought I had enough speed to drop straight, I need a little more speed. All part of learning.
Going Saturday hopefully some more/better progression to share.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought your speed was fairly good. The back lean did you in. Whatever you can do to reduce those setup turns go for it. If you have to start crackin some skulls in the drop line so be it.


----------



## pnthr30 (Oct 25, 2010)

Looking good, slyder.....keep it up!


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Dcp584 said:


> Dude forget what everyone else is telling you go big or go home!!!!


I would do this, without the flip adivce:laugh:. You dont have too much to loose if you fall on these smaller tables really. These jumps you can easily just go for the landing zone or even a little further down the landing. It will also help you guys to stop going slowly over the jump without clearing it because if you try that on a 30+ footer you wont be doing it for long. If you love getting over your feeling of fear you will progress naturally.

This thread brings me back....... And good luck everyone.:thumbsup:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

slyder said:


> Well I'm getting more comfortable and trying to work on my form.
> 
> YouTube - M4H02018
> 
> ...


You're so close! Honestly the last 2 turns, skip them, and you'll have it perfect. The only other things: If you pause the video right as the nose of your board is leaving the lip, you'll see your trailing arm is rotating around (forward) and causing your shoulders to face downhill a bit. It's a normal thing for people to do when they're learning, but if you look really close on the run in before the lip that back arm/hand is already starting to come forward. Totally understandable due to nervousness, but keep that arm behind you, not off to your side, as much as possible. Lastly, when you're landing, take it deeper to the knees. Your knees are bent a bit but you aren't compressing, when you bend your knees more into the landing you'll feel the landing being a ton more stable. This is an important habit to get into especially down the road when you're doing tricks that may put you a little on one edge or the other when landing. 

Take that deep breath and long exhale on the run in when it's messing with your head, by the looks of things you're going to have straight airs down pretty soon.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Slyder, What Mountain is that? is it Granite Peak?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Alpine Valley in East Troy.

Once my boy heals up maybe 1st or 2nd week of March were still gonna try and squeeze in Granite Peak. Hoping weather will be on our side. Another week of 50's and we'll be done for the year. The warm up really killed the hill we just got back 10 minutes ago.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

I just got back from granite peak, and they put fresh man made powder on 2 nights ago and it was ok. but today we are suppose to get 6-12 in of snow and its supposed to get colder so im hoping for the season will go longer cus they have such nice parks at granite peak.


----------

